# PG mechanical subs



## porscheman (Jan 1, 2012)

First off let me start by saying i'm NOT thinking about the cyclone. been there done that. 
what i am looking for is info on a 15" or 18" "sub" that was a c channel with a cone on each leg and a servo motor sitting in the middle connected by rods to the cones. i know this existed and was made by PG around the same time, i did the touchy feelly thing on one. since it's been a few years i cant remember the name on it, but i think it was along the same lines as the cyclone, maybe typhoon or something like that. it was a beast of a piece to install, just think about finding room for 2 18s firing toward each other.


----------



## itchnertamatoa (Dec 12, 2006)

are you talking about the vortex?
info here
http://phoenixphorum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=21042&p=217420&hilit=vortex#p217420


----------



## porscheman (Jan 1, 2012)

that would be the little beastie i was thinking about. thanks man


----------

